# It's my mistake to buy a Nissan Altima 2.5S!!!



## mademistake (Oct 7, 2003)

It was one of my biggest mistake to buy a Nissan Altima 2.5S in Toronto..what a pity? 

I bought a brand new 2003 Nissan Altima 2.5 in the end of April,2003. My car has about 15,000KM on it now.Two weeks ago, I couldn't start the car, and engine didn't crack at all...nothing was happening? My previous Honda had a interlock security system in which I have to turn the right signal on in order to start the car; however, my Altima doesn't have this feature. I played around the signals, finally, I started the car with hand break off (didn't have to do this before) Peroid. 

Last Monday Sep 29,2003. My car acted something wrong, While I was driving on 401, the lights and signal on dash board totallly shuted off-- No Mileage reading, gas level reading, temperature reading, and turning signal lights at all...Got lots of beeps from behide. I brought it to Willowdale Nissan in toronto. They told me that they will look at it the next day morning and it will be ready by noon. I asked if I could get a car loan to drive to work, they said NO! (sucks) I came back the next noon, customer serive person told me that my car was not ready yet because they were doing the final testing on my car just to make sure everything works perfect before I drove it away, and asked me to come back 5:30pm...NO CAR LOAN AS WELL (I was kind of pissed, wasted a whole day of work!) 

I came back 5:30 pm, the same guy told me that my car needs to replace a part and they didn't have that part in stock ( Question: if they checked my car in the morning, would they be able to tell me that my car needs a replacement part?). Eventually, I drove away my car with a temporiraty fixed signal (it might failed again at anytime till it's fully fixed and they will call me when the parts arrived). 

I called Nissan Canada Headoffice the next day (Wensday) to complain about the service I received from Willowdale Nissan. The service representitive wrote down my complains and said he would have the parts on order A.S.A.P...OK..what's the big deal!!! 

I called Nissan Canada head office again after spoken with customer service (WILL) in willowdale Nissan on Friday the same week, spoken person(Nissan Canada) told me that the part should be ready for the Next Monday (Sep 6.2003) OK...I trusted! 

Unforturenately, my car Failed again on Sunday Morning...couldn't start it without releaseing hand break off, hand break on.... repeatitively for over 15 times. ( I had no choice of doing it because the dealer shop is closed on Sunday) 

So, I called dealership again on Monday (Sept 06), got answer that they didn't have part yet...I called Nissan Canada, and got same answer no parts untill Wensday ( who knows what is going to happen to the car again during these days ). I asked if I can get a car loan untill my car is fully fixed. NO car loan unless I pay for it told by a customer service representitive at Nissan Canada Headoffice. 

OK.......Doesn't it make any logic sense to you? I brought a brand new car 5 months ago Altima 2.5S with about 15,000KM on it now. Car started to fail (ok, under warranty my "good luck"), However, should I get a free car load untill my car is fully fixed? I will drive this mafg. defected car forever if they don't have my part ...............OH, bye the way, Customer service person on Willowdale Nissan (WIll) told me on last friday that my car needs a ODmeter, and in order to replace it he has to file a report to the ministary of transportation and wait till the govnerment approves...NO IDEA WITH HOW LONG IS GOING TO TAKE..........

My gosh.... I really brought a " NICE CAR" ..... This is my true experience and I am here not intend to angist anybody ...just to free my speech and wish people be aware of it!


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

hence the reason i dont like newer cars period. good luck though and hopefully someone will get their head out of their a$$ soon up there


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

Dude that blows. Tell them they are scewing with your work schedule and you want it fixed so you can sell it and (possibly) buy another Honda(h). I had a problem with my Pathfinder which was a three year lease and couldn't get a loaner cuz I didn't have extended warranty coverage...it was a 3 year lease, nuff said. My sales rep was the only one listening and gave me his personal Xterra (what a pc compared to the Pathfinder in 01) Your car is an 03? The 02 QR25's are the problematic ones. It's amazing that a dealer can treat someone like that, they obviously only wanted your business once. You're in TO, call another dealer and plead with them to help you. Use the attitude that you bought a nice new car to not have these worries and refer to my original advice. Good luck.


----------



## mademistake (Oct 7, 2003)

Thank you for guys's sincerely reply...I am very disappointed with their service. Gladly, I got phone call on Tuesday Morning around 9:30Am (Oct 07) told part has arrived. I was at working at that time and asked how long will it take. Approx. 2 hours was told by customer service...Cool, I like the answer, therefore, I drove my car in at 12:40pm and told to wait in louge till it's ready. I brought a book with me ^_^... Around 2:45pm, I found my car still parked in the same parking spot where I left my car. What the hell is going on? I went to ask the guy, he answered that no technanican is avalible now and will look at my car A.S.A.P...Another 30 minutes is past, and my car still in the same spot. *beep* I went to see the service manager and complained the service I got. Cool, my car is been looked after right the way after I made complain. I got my car around 4:45pm..Thanks God!
A unified meter is replaced; however, I have no control on light level adjustment on dash board still...


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Just your luck man...I have an '02 3.5 and have had zero problems. I've heard your exact same story from other people that have bought the 2.5 and it doesn't really matter if its new. Sometimes they just come out defected and Nissan should recognize this in your case and do something about it quick! I hope you get all your problems fixed. Also, after you get your car fixed, I hope you can change your mind about making a mistake-Nissans are great cars.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

same thing happened to a friend of mine on her 2.5 Alti. The car shut off on her three times once while driving down hill! She called Nissan several times to complain wrote to nissan several times and now she has a brand new maxima with the same payments as her Altima.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> *same thing happened to a friend of mine on her 2.5 Alti. The car shut off on her three times once while driving down hill! She called Nissan several times to complain wrote to nissan several times and now she has a brand new maxima with the same payments as her Altima. *



hmmm....i wonder if i could pull that with my pulsar ......


----------



## Mazda_Gremlyn (Oct 12, 2003)

They wouldn't give you a loaner for your car being in the shop under for problems covered by the warranty? That sounds a little odd to me, I thought car companies had to supply a loaner if the car was going to be in there for a day or more if the warranty was involved, or is that US thing?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Up here they pull out the insurance bs card and a lot of import dealers don't give loaners, while domestic dealers usually do.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

dont you guys have a lemon law like we do? under the lemon law they would have to either take care of it, or give you a new one. call nissan and bring the word "lawsuit" up... see what they do then...


----------



## bolzak37 (Jun 19, 2003)

You sure that's not a Chevy you bought? I bought a new S-10 pickup in March of '02, and the dealer experience I had with that is almost exactly the same as what you're dealing with now. Truck sat there for like an hour before someone touched it, and that's when I had a freakin' appointment!! It had a squeak in the front suspension from day one. It was also impossible to fill with gas. The lever on the gas nozzle would click off, no matter which gas station it was and no matter how much gas was left in the tank. Had to trickle the gas in. Took forever.

So I took it in once, and asked them to lube the bushings on the sway bar or something. Guess that was too simple or it made sense. The experienced mechanic lowered the front bumper down like an inch and said it was rubbing against the fender, causing the squeak. What do I know, I'm just the idiot customer. So on my way out of the dealership, I hit a speed bump, and it squeaked exactly like before. Neat. I was furious.

Anyways, enough about the fine GM products out there. Sorry to hear about all your problems. My '03 Alty 3.5 is doing great, and the '94 Sentra I had was nearly trouble-free. Only had two problems with the Sentra in 7 years and 164,000 miles. Hope Nissan or the dealer fixes everything. I would look into the Lemon Law, don't know if Canada has one or not.


----------



## mademistake (Oct 7, 2003)

*Thanks you guys for sincerely replying!!!*

I think that many people have the same experience as I have now, it's a very bad experience especially dealing with the stuff which you use everyday. My car has been fixed and work ok for now, I hope that I don't have to experience it again...^_^! By the way, I called Nissan Canada Headoffice in Mississauga to complain about the problem in my car alone with the service I received from dealship. Believe it or not, it's all same thing, Nothing is getting better.


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

Good luck with getting your problem taken care of.

I've been fortunate that my car 03 has had absolutely no problems in the last 11 months.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

My 02 3.5 was problem free, my 02 2.5s is problem free, and my Spec V has yet to have a problem.

Hope they fix your ride...


----------



## mademistake (Oct 7, 2003)

*Thankx.........*

You guys are really lucky...you know that I am not too picky with my car. I mean every car is different, and I accept nothing is perfect. It's ok that my car had a problem...sooner or later...But to be honest with you guys that I am very very unhappy with the service I received from Nissan dealership and Nissan Canada headoffice. None of my friends disagree with me that I have received the poor customer service from Nissan and as far as I know those people will never go for Nissan (at least 200). Too bad for Nissan Canada. Again, I am not here against anyone or intend to against Nissan. I am here just to share my personal experiece with people here.


----------



## mycarisaser (May 17, 2003)

most of the 2.5liter nissans are being recalled for this problem that your having. Its a problem with a sencer in the motor. 2nd Largest recall in history. They have to replace the motor because the sencer was formed into it when it was made no way to access it once it is put together. CNN had a story about it


----------



## B.Somers (Feb 10, 2004)

mycarisaser said:


> most of the 2.5liter nissans are being recalled for this problem that your having. Its a problem with a sencer in the motor. 2nd Largest recall in history. They have to replace the motor because the sencer was formed into it when it was made no way to access it once it is put together. CNN had a story about it


There are two recalls on 01 and 02 2.5 engines. One concerns engine sensors that take less than an hour to replace.The other involves installing heat shields but more importantly inspecting the catalytic converter for signs of breaking up.If the converter is found to be coming apart inside, there is a chance the engine may be damaged. Otherwise, new shields are installed and the ECM is reprogrammed to prevent futute failure of the catalyst. 
Note that these are the canadian recalls.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

B.Somers said:


> There are two recalls on 01 and 02 2.5 engines. One concerns engine sensors that take less than an hour to replace.The other involves installing heat shields but more importantly inspecting the catalytic converter for signs of breaking up.If the converter is found to be coming apart inside, there is a chance the engine may be damaged. Otherwise, new shields are installed and the ECM is reprogrammed to prevent futute failure of the catalyst.
> Note that these are the canadian recalls.



And american recalls. Had those done and just when you think your done,....you not...got another recall that will cause engine light to come on and stop while driving, pretty similar to other recall....but THEY DONT GIVE U A BRAND NEW ENGINE UNLESS THERE IS VISABLE DAMAGE....4th recall and I've YET to be told i have damage ....HOW DO YOU INSPECT THE RECALL WORK DONE????? WHAT IF dealer just "PRETENDS" to look and done the line...your engine now seizes becuz of the heat shield they SAID they put but didnt...>??? you know what im sayn?? dealers are scum


----------



## Dudik (Aug 25, 2004)

*Experience*

Well I have read these posts about 2.5 Altima's, and yes i have had friends saying that dealers in Canada and States suck from Nissan, so I guess its true. I live in United Arab Emirates (Middle East), and Nissan and Toyota are the most wanted brands here. You will NOT believe the level of service you get here for these two brands, it is simply AMAZING without any doubt. I bought a Nissan Patrol SS last week, and I had a 1998 Nissan Maxima (Infiniti I30 in states). I did 210,000 (yes 210 thousand kms) on it and believe it or not I had NOT ONE problem with it. Regular 5000 km service, oil changes and ... kept it alive, then I sold it cause i needed to buy a 4x4 for work. Maybe because of the dealers here, or because of Nissan's Engineering i dont know. My father has a Land Cruiser on which he has 248,000 kms rite now and it works perfect like new. The service here is amazing really. 

But my point anyway is, in 1990 or 1992 when Nissan created its first 3 litre DOHC V6 engine on the Maxima, BMW and Mercedes said officially that they will never be able to create something so sophisticated yet perfect. Nissan won the best V6 engine for nearly 11 consecutive years now. 

The point is Nissan is BEST at doing V6 engines (not because i have a Nissan and im protecting it) and if you buy a Nissan with a V6 or a V8, it will never fail with good care, but about 4 cylinder cars from Nissan, ive heard a lot of complaints. 

So the next time you buy a Nissan buy it a V6 and im sure you will have no problems with it.


----------



## Dudik (Aug 25, 2004)

*Nissan*

See these two 

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/673791


http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/472149


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

awesome!


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

:Terrible Whore time: I have a V6 for sale right now if you are interested. :thumbup: http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...d&advanced=n&start_year=1984&color=&cardist=0


----------

